# Bleu



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Went off yesterday too visit Minny Moo and BleuWhat a lovely boy he's turning out too be, just 9 months old, didn't get too see Minny Moo (The cat) as she was hiding all evening.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh wow :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww how gorgeous, very pretty


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you the breeder Steve? A beautiful cat.

And I see he has excellent taste in showing not the slightest interest in watching Ant & Dec


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

BSH said:


> Are you the breeder Steve? A beautiful cat.
> 
> And I see he has excellent taste in showing not the slightest interest in watching Ant & Dec


Yes, he is Jack and Hobnobs brother.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Isn't he growing into the most gorgeous boy :thumbup: Doesn't seem five minutes since he was a little kitten and he went to live with MinnyMoo


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A very handsome boy (that's Bleu, I'm talking about Stevieboy, not your good self!) lol. :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What an absolutely stunning boy :001_wub:He is growing up so quickly.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's really gorgeous


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

It was good to see you both Steve. 

I agree Lyn, time has just flown by. He is still just as adorable, if not more. We love him very much


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Just look at the difference when you look at your signature pic Steve.  Ahh he's still baby Bleu lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: stunning eyes


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, he's a regal looking cat! Beautiful!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous 

viv xx


----------



## lizzykaty (Jan 24, 2011)

bleu is a gorgeous boy! 
but im still a jack fan ( its liz, been talking to christine)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wow he is a real stunner!!!! you must be VERY pleased with him! :001_wub:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

lizzykaty said:


> bleu is a gorgeous boy!
> but im still a jack fan ( its liz, been talking to christine)


Ahhhhhhhh, Hi liz


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh what a beauty!


----------

